# Apple TV



## Sandpiper

Apple TV anyone?  I think I'll be shopping at the Apple Store today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

It appears that Apple TV doesn't stream Acorn TV, which accounts for about half my streaming viewing.  

Otherwise, I'd likely be getting one.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

Got it! Just got home. Haven't wired it up yet. I wish there was somebody to mess with all this tech stuff for me. Happy that the plug into 'lectric is not a wall wart. That makes it a little easier with my remaining socket. More demo in the store of what it does. Gotta say remote does much much more than Fire TV remote. Nice that there's volume button on Apple. With Fire TV I'd have to put down remote and pick up TiVo remote to adjust volume. I expect I will be watching everything except Amazon videos on Apple TV. Too bad Apple and Amazon aren't friends.

*ETA:* Got it hooked / wired up. That wasn't any big deal. Remote is better than Fire TV remote. There is so much on TV.


----------



## Gone To Croatan

We bought one recently to replace the HTPC that was damaged in a fire. I have to say I hate the remote so far. It seems very much style over substance, so it's easy to pick up the wrong way round, and the touchpad takes an age to select things compared to direction buttons.

But I've been reading ebooks on the TV by using AirPlay to forward the iPad's display to the Apple TV, which is kind of handy.


----------

